# Anna Jay - AEW



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes, I was hoping someone would start a thread for her!


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)




----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237932141956259841
That accent 😍


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B833-lYAKra/


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CBG3S2OgGdE/


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She's the prettiest lady in wrestling today, can't believe she dethroned Vanessa


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CBdv0yAA0km/

Fucking hell...


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Full pic from two posts above


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Best ass in the biz right now


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

ironcladd1 said:


> Best ass in the biz right now




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274018259445018625
Yup


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCHEkosAT0b/


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Mango13 said:


>


😧


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I'd rather look at her than Nyla or Swole, I wish she was a better wrestler but hopefully she will improve.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290373999571197952


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290438175974924290


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290441593443450882


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Blissmark said:


> View attachment 87269


Needs new ring gear asap. Makes her look like a joke.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDmioRQgCfs/


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDuNa5jAnNo/

 My god


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEFkeERHNat/


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## PatrikSD (Apr 25, 2017)

Anna Jay could easily play Zatanna in a DC Universe movie.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

👀


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGQTrT5gLsj/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

She is a perfect 10. The prettiest girl in wrestling. Model level. Almost “too pretty” for wrestling. She’s going to make a ton of $$$$ off her Queen Slayer moniker.

I think her biggest obstacle is her voice. She sounds like the girl on Chainsmokers song “Selfie”. 

I like that she still uses her own original Facebook page at Anna Jernigan. You can see her “real” pictures there and she’s been a stunner since she was 16.
This is her just before her 16th birthday all the way back in 2014. Looks like she's holding a John Cena cup lol:


----------



## Wilcrates675 (Sep 17, 2017)

She will be one of the greatest stars in sports entertainment in the near future if she just keeps on improving her in-ring work and builds her character. She has 10/10 marketable look for the show business and if she has the resolve and conviction to conquer the world of pro wrestling physically, the sky is the limit for her. Let us hope that she just doesn't get baby crazy on her way to the domination...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Oh look, an Anna Jay thread on page 1 

I'm absolutely amazed


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BigOrange12 (Mar 13, 2021)

When will she return and wrestle?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

BigOrange12 said:


> When will she return and wrestle?


Probably going to be a while. I think the estimate was 6-12 months


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

__
http://instagr.am/p/COIm76tBfoQ/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

If the Dark Order had not turned face, I would have loved to see Anna play the seductive girl trying to enroll people in the stable.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Wait what?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


Am I the only one that thinks its weird she always pulls the fishnets all the way up so that the waistband is visible? Why not just roll the top down 2 inches so its hidden under the tights? Just would look a lot better imo.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## bozojeff (Oct 10, 2019)

She's smokin' but needs to get that big ass growth removed from her face


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZCgyG5uIF_/


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AllTheMarks (Jul 30, 2021)

Anna got some S-tier armpits, not gonna lie.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AllTheMarks (Jul 30, 2021)

december_blue said:


>


My god. Yes those things. So primal lol.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

december_blue said:


>


So we’ve finally found the exact same body as Mandy and added Anna Jay’s face? I volunteer to be her agent.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Enjoying heel Anna, she seems back to gaining momentum and finding her footing like she was doing before the injury that unfortunately derailed her. Liking her attitude. There is still quite a bit that she can improve overall but let's see how things go.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Penta El Zero X (5 mo ago)

Wish she'd change her gear up, with all the shoulder tape she wears in matches she should get some new gear that covers her shoulder.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Aqua blue and silver are probably Anna Jay's best colors for her hot wrestling attires


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

She can take me to a dentist and hold me still while a dentist cleans my teeth


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/DecentSimpleArcticduck-mobile.mp4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/znkkqa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AnnaJay/comments/uxx1iq


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AnnaJay/comments/uxx1iq


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AnnaCompDyn122822 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share AnnaCompDyn122822 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AnnaComp2Dyn122822 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share AnnaComp2Dyn122822 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AnnaComp3Dyn122822 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share AnnaComp3Dyn122822 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## luvwrasslin (Mar 10, 2021)

anna jay and velvet sky are fallen angels, I swear


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice pics.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AJ GIF by mordecay0412 | Gfycat


Watch and share AJ GIFs by mordecay0412 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612979518050021376


----------

